# Condensed water vapour



## ISO (Dec 4, 2011)

Here are some more: http://imgur.com/a/5asAk

My first try shooting water drops, the largest ones in that set are just over 1mm in diameter, light Was pretty bad, had to use a 60watt table lamp, didn't use the flash for most of them.

Some of these look pretty cool in black and white too.

Crit?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 4, 2011)

Not too bad. Kind of fun stuff to look at. I like the first shot.


----------



## BastiaanImages (Dec 4, 2011)

Agree with Derrel, the first one is best.


----------



## jrice12 (Dec 5, 2011)

#1 is best but the bright top part keeps pulling my eye away from the subject.  Maybe this would have worked better if the subject was the brightest with shadowing radiating away from it in all directions.  #2 has too narrow DOF - we jump almost straight to the COFs leaving little room for subject.  #3 has same comments as #1.


----------



## Demers18 (Dec 5, 2011)

I like the first one the best as it reminds me of a glass of beer 

Question about the other pictures on the link you provided, did mean to have your hand as a reflection in the bubbles, I think another one was a bottle of coke?


----------

